# certificate of incumbency = βεβαίωση περί διευθυντικών και διοικητικών στελεχών, βεβαίωση αρμοδιοτήτων



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2012)

A Certificate of Incumbency is a company’s document confirming the identity of officers/ directors or members/managers. A Certificate of Incumbency is also known as an Incumbency Certificate, a Register of Directors, and as a Secretary Certificate. This certificate may be issued by a company itself or its registered agent.​http://www.delawareintercorp.com/t-Certificate-of-Incumbency.aspx

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-incumbency-certificate.htm

Πρόκειται λοιπόν περί βεβαίωσης η οποία εκδίδεται από την εταιρεία ή το μητρώο εταιρειών, ανάλογα με την περίπτωση, και περιγράφει ποια είναι τα μέλη του ΔΣ μιας εταιρείας, ο εταιρικός γραμματέας, και οι μέτοχοι ή οι εταίροι της. Το ΥΕΝ μεταφράζει _βεβαίωση αξιωματούχων_, που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν τον όρο «Βεβαίωση περί διευθυντικών στελεχών και μετόχων», αλλά θα ήθελα και τη γνώμη σας :)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Πρόταση: Βεβαίωση στοιχείων (ταυτότητας) των μετόχων και αξιωματούχων της εταιρείας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2012)

Κάποιες φορές δεν βεβαιώνονται άλλα στοιχεία πέρα από το όνομά τους όμως.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Εκείνες τις φορές να τη λέμε «βεβαίωση ονομάτων των μετόχων και αξιωματούχων της εταιρείας».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι δεν εξυπηρετεί να έχουμε δύο αποδόσεις για το ίδιο έγγραφο. Γιατί τι θα κάνεις όταν θα έχει και στοιχεία για την έδρα της εταιρείας;  Άσε που αυτό το αξιωματούχος ως απόδοση του incumbent δεν μου φαίνεται και πολύ καλό.


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Διευθυντών; Στην Κύπρο έχουν «πιστοποιητικό μετόχων και διευθυντών».


----------



## Palavra (Jul 10, 2012)

Προφανώς μεταφράζουν το directors, που σημαίνει μέλη ΔΣ (ούτε κι αυτό της αρέσει, της ξινής)


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2012)

πιστοποίηση αρμοδιοτήτων;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 10, 2012)

Πράγματι, οι αξιωματούχοι μου φαίνονται κι εμένα λίγο... τράτζικ (αλλά αυτά είναι θέματα αισθητικής και γεροντοπαραξενιάς μου), τα διευθυντικά στελέχη μου αρέσουν πολύ περισσότερο. ;)


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 10, 2012)

Μια πλουραλιστική απόδοση θα μπορούσε να είναι πιστοποίηση διευθυντικών και διοικητικών στελεχών (που τους πιάνεις όλους).


----------



## Themis (Jul 10, 2012)

Εγώ εξακολουθώ να νομίζω ότι, αν θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε μακρινάρια που δεν θα αποκλείουν κανέναν, δεν πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε λύση που να υποδηλώνει πρόσωπα αλλά λύση που να υποδηλώνει ευθέως (και αορίστως, ώστε να μην αποκλείεται κανείς) εταιρικές αρμοδιότητες/ αξίωμα/ θέση/ ευθύνη ή ό,τι άλλο θέλετε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2013)

Το χρειάστηκα σήμερα και λέω να το βάλω "βεβαίωση περί διευθυντικών και διοικητικών στελεχών", εκτός κι αν πέσει καμιά πιο εύμορφη ιδέα μέχρι αύριο το μεσημέρι.


----------



## Themis (Oct 17, 2013)

"Και είναι αυτό το αγγουροειδές μακρινάρι πιο _εύμορφο _από το δωρικής λιτότητας και ιωνικής κομψότητας 'βεβαίωση αρμοδιοτήτων', πόσο μάλλον αν πρόκειται για ένα μόνο άτομο;" σκέφτηκε τότε ο εκπρόσωπος της μειοψηφίας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2013)

Να βάλω κι ένα παράδειγμα να βρίσκεται:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2013)

Μια χαρά το είπε ο Θέμης. Βεβαίωση θεσμών και φορέων. Πιστοποιητικό αρμοδίων και αρμοδιοτήτων. Κάτι σε αυτό το στιλ...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2013)

Ωστόσο, εδώ δεν έχουμε ούτε θεσμούς, ούτε φορείς, ούτε αρμόδιους, ούτε αρμοδιότητες, έχουμε βεβαίωση περί της ταυτότητας των μετόχων/εταίρων/μελών μιας εταιρείας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

Χαλάω εγώ χατίρια; (Μόνο αν έχω σοβαρές αντιρρήσεις...)


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, εδώ δεν έχουμε ούτε θεσμούς, ούτε φορείς, ούτε αρμόδιους, ούτε αρμοδιότητες, έχουμε βεβαίωση περί της ταυτότητας των μετόχων/εταίρων/μελών μιας εταιρείας.


Αν το κείμενο σου βάζει ρόλους δίπλα στα ονόματα, διαλέγεις τη δεύτερη κουρτίνα. Αν όχι, διαλέγεις την πρώτη.


----------



## Themis (Oct 18, 2013)

Όχι ότι τολμάω να διαφωνήσω διαφωνώ με την Παλάβρα, αλλά νομίζω ότι τείνει να δει (όπως δείχνει και το προσκομισθέν παράδειγμα) μόνο μία περίπτωση και της διαφεύγει μπορεί ενίοτε να της διαφεύγει η ουσία του πράγματος. Το certificate of incumbency, όπως φαίνεται από τα παραδείγματα εικόνων του Γούγλη, _δεν_ είναι ούτε πιστοποιητικό ταυτοπροσωπίας ούτε κατ' ανάγκη πλήρης κατάλογος των ανώτερων διευθυντικών στελεχών μιας εταιρείας. _Μπορεί να αναφέρεται σε ένα μόνο πρόσωπο_. Είναι μια πιστοποίηση που επιτρέπει στον συναλλασσόμενο Α να δεχτεί ότι ο συναλλασσόμενος Β _δεσμεύει εγκύρως με την υπογραφή του την εταιρεία του επειδή του έχει δοθεί η αρμοδιότητα να τη δεσμεύει __για θέματα όπως αυτά που αφορούν τη διαπραγμάτευση μεταξύ του Α και του Β._ Τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2013)

Να και ένα τέτοιο πιστοποιητικό με διαφορετικό, αυτοεπικυρωτικό (!) περιεχόμενο:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 18, 2013)

Themis said:


> Είναι μια πιστοποίηση που επιτρέπει στον συναλλασσόμενο Α να δεχτεί ότι ο συναλλασσόμενος Β _δεσμεύει εγκύρως με την υπογραφή του την εταιρεία του επειδή του έχει δοθεί η αρμοδιότητα να τη δεσμεύει _


_Νομίζω πως έχετε δίκαιο, κύριε εκπρόσωπε της μειοψηφίας. Άραγε όμως αυτό το "βεβαίωση αρμοδιοτήτων" θα είναι κατανοητό έτσι από μόνο του χωρίς context (ας πούμε σε έναν κατάλογο με προσκομισθέντα αποδεικτικά στοιχεία μιας δίκης), από τη στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν έχουμε κάτι αντίστοιχο στα ελληνικά;_


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2013)

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Θέμη, και δευτερευόντως με τον δόκτορα, με μια υποσημείωση: δεν είναι όλα τα certificate of incumbency ίδια, από ό,τι διαπιστώνω. Δεν είχα ξαναδεί ας πούμε αντίστοιχο πιστοποιητικό για κρατικό λειτουργό, αυτά που περνάνε από τα χέρια μου είναι όλα βεβαιώσεις για το ποιοι είναι οι μέτοχοι μιας εταιρείας.

Επειδή επίσης οι ελληνικές αρχές είναι λίγο περίεργες αν δεν γράφει το έγγραφο αυτό που θέλουν να γράφει, μάλλον θα το αντιμετώπιζα κατά περίπτωση - ας πούμε, μπορούμε να γράψουμε νομίζω _βεβαίωση αρμοδιοτήτων_ για το έγγραφο που επισυνάπτει ο δόχτωρ, ωστόσο το άλλο παράδειγμα βεβαιώνει μόνο ιδιότητα: οι μέτοχοι δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να δεσμεύουν την εταιρεία, π.χ. Θα ήταν καλό να διευκρινίζεται αυτό, διότι στις περιπτώσεις εγγράφων που κατατίθενται στις ελληνικές αρχές, οι οποίες θέλουν να διαπιστώσουν ποιος είναι ο νόμιμος εκπρόσωπος της εταιρείας, δεν θα βοηθούσε αν η μετάφραση άφηνε να εννοηθεί ότι η εταιρεία δεσμεύεται από άτομα τα οποία στην πραγματικότητα δεν την δεσμεύουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 18, 2013)

Ίσως βοηθούσε τότε μια γενική διατύπωση με δυνατότητα ad hoc εξειδίκευσης, του στιλ _Πιστοποιητικό/Βεβαίωση κατάστασης xyz_; Αν είναι γνωστό το αντικείμενο, μπορεί να διευκρινίζεται κατά περίπτωση: Πιστοποιητικό κατάστασης διευθυντικών στελεχών, πιστοποιητικό κατάστασης αρμοδιοτήτων κ.ο.κ.

Σε μια δικογραφία, όπως στο παράδειγμα της Μελάνης, ίσως αρκεί και ο γενικός όρος αν είναι άγνωστα τα υπόλοιπα: πιστοποιητικό κατάστασης ή, η έσχατη διαφυγή του μεταφραστή: πιστοποιητικό κατάστασης τύπου Certificate of Incumbency...


----------



## Themis (Oct 18, 2013)

Για κατά περίπτωση εξειδίκευση, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε: βεβαίωση _εταιρικών _αρμοδιοτήτων, ή, προκειμένου για δημόσια διοίκηση, _υπηρεσιακών_. Η παλάβρια περίπτωση των μετόχων είναι όντως βεβαίωση _ιδιότητας _στην (σε σχέση με την) εταιρεία. Ας παραδεχθούμε όμως πως ούτε το αγγλικό incumbency είναι ταιριαστό για μετόχους.

Κατά συγχώνευση, σαν γενικότατη απόδοση και μόλις ένα βήμα πριν από την "έσχατη διαφυγή" του Δόκτορα, ας πούμε τότε ένα σκέτο _βεβαίωση ιδιότητας, _παραθέτοντας ει δυνατόν σε παρένθεση και το αγγλικό_._


----------

